# On the BATTLEFIELDS: Two World Wars That Shaped a Nation



## FredDaHead (21 Jan 2005)

I picked up this book at Chapters (on sale for 6.99$, how could I say no?):

On the battlefields
Two World Wars That Shaped a Nation

On the back it says "Canada at War Volume II" but I don't remember seeing Volume I.

It's a collection of first-hand accounts (articles pulled from Maclean's archives) from the two World Wars, and from what I've read so far, it's quite enjoyable to read. I'm just wondering how accurate and historically useful the articles are, if anyone has read the book? Of course, since the articles were written at the time, I'd assume they're pretty reliable, but is there much of it that's plain propaganda designed to make the population feel better about the armed forces?

Anyways, I might try and write a review when I get around to reading it.

For the record, I couldn't come up with a thread for this book in a search, hence why I created this one.


----------

